# Dying bees



## brite (Jul 18, 2010)

The bees are dying. Have you seen "The Bear Necessities" by Baloo the Bear in The Jungle Book.


Why do you think the bees are dying?


----------



## ItsEvan (Aug 4, 2011)

Because there aren't any birds to repopulate them.

That's how it works, right?


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Colony Collapse Disorder

Although, I have to say we had a honeybee nest living right outside our house for three years, and we couldn't kill them with anything (we didn't want to...originally we were going to call a beekeeper to move the queen, but we called and said we'd have to tear up the house to get to her). I forgot what we used, but we finally killed all of them after three years of trying.


----------



## wuliheron (Sep 5, 2011)

The last report I saw indicated it appears to be natural causes. Some sort of fungus or whatever. Perhaps global warming is partly to blame, but nobody really knows just yet.


----------



## Aether (Apr 27, 2010)

It seems the most likely explanation is that mites supress the bee's immune system, making them die to disease a lot easier. Could also be due to pesticides and GM crops like the wiki article says but I've got my money on the mites.

Bee Mites Suppress Bee Immunity, Open Door For Viruses And Bacteria

Perhaps an engineered selective virus is in order? Kill off the mites and voila.


----------



## Blitz (Jan 5, 2011)

Don't know what is killing them but am glad to see all sort of groups starting beehives in all sorts of places. There are some onto top of city hall in Chicago that produced triple the normal amount of honey (400 lbs), It is thought that they are doing very, very well there due to the citys abundant planting of pesticide free grown flowers. Another hive at O'hare Airport produced 150lbs; there are groups springing up all over the city to bee farm.

This effort seems to be going worldwide. I think I am getting inspired.


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Urban expansion having to clear out niche places where there was a considerable number of flowers that happened to be the preferred go-to-spot for bees.

Honestly, over the years I've noticed a decline myself within my own neighborhood, plenty of trees have been cut down, along with the small gardens people used to plant with flowers.


----------



## Elwin (Feb 17, 2011)

It's from a pesticide called clothianidin.


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

Elwin said:


> It's from a pesticide called clothianidin.


Also linked to thiamethoxam as well.

Honeybee deaths linked to seed insecticide exposure


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Elwin and @Agile

What pesticides are used other than clothianidin and thiamethoxam?


R.C.
Remember to read my signature below


----------



## kamikaze02 (Nov 15, 2011)

vampire mites?

Bee afraid: vampire to cause havoc in hives

What are Vampire Mites?


----------



## infinitewisdom (Jan 23, 2011)

Longdove said:


> Urban expansion having to clear out niche places where there was a considerable number of flowers that happened to be the preferred go-to-spot for bees.
> 
> Honestly, over the years I've noticed a decline myself within my own neighborhood, plenty of trees have been cut down, along with the small gardens people used to plant with flowers.


My profession relates to this subject. I've read plenty of reports stating causes such as pesticide usage, bee collapse disorder, and cell tower as reasons for the reduced amount of bee activity. I think environmentalists exaggerate and chemical manufacturers down play the research. I do not think I've ever seen urban sprawl mentioned as an additional cause. Thank you for your insight. I blame the combination of all the formentioned reasons. I have another speculation I attempted to present to news, environmental groups, universities and gov agencies whose job it is to investigate and enforce law. No one was interested.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

Fairly recent news on the subject

Superbee fights off colony collapse disorder — Maine News — Bangor Daily News


----------



## infinitewisdom (Jan 23, 2011)

@Bellisarius I liked the article. Enable bees to take care of themselves. What a great concept. But I can't help to wonder if this ends up in another unforseen fiasco like the africanized killer bees.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

Selective breeding is an old standby,but sometimes there are unintended side effects of course. I do have to commend them for recognizing a simple behavioral trait as a fix.


----------

